# navionics app android



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I had it on my Iphone 4 and liked it. Now I have a galaxy 5S but haven't downloaded it yet. Which one are you guys getting? I see many more options than I did when I downloaded it years ago on my Iphone. 

Some of the apps are $55!!! Are you buying the "Boating US & CA" for $15? Which is what I think I had. The HD version is $40 more! How much difference is there between HD and non-HD?


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

thill said:


> I had it on my Iphone 4 and liked it. Now I have a galaxy 5S but haven't downloaded it yet. Which one are you guys getting? I see many more options than I did when I downloaded it years ago on my Iphone.
> 
> Some of the apps are $55!!! Are you buying the "Boating US & CA" for $15? Which is what I think I had. The HD version is $40 more! How much difference is there between HD and non-HD?


If you had it on another phone, I believe you can transfer it to the new one for no additional $$. I did.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> If you had it on another phone, I believe you can transfer it to the new one for no additional $$. I did.


Yep you can. I had some phone problems awhile back and I'm on my 4rth one since I downloaded it. Each time I went to site to redownload, there was nothing asking to pay. They save your info with your email I believe? And yes, the $15...US/CANADA app. I was told not to get the HD...why, I can't remember now:lol:.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Paperboy 1 said:


> If you had it on another phone, I believe you can transfer it to the new one for no additional $$. I did.


Yep, no charge for a phone changeover.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Does it leave a trail I can follow back to where I crossed a crack?


----------



## WELDINGROD (Oct 11, 2009)

thill said:


> I had it on my Iphone 4 and liked it. Now I have a galaxy 5S but haven't downloaded it yet. Which one are you guys getting? I see many more options than I did when I downloaded it years ago on my Iphone.
> 
> Some of the apps are $55!!! Are you buying the "Boating US & CA" for $15? Which is what I think I had. The HD version is $40 more! How much difference is there between HD and non-HD?


HD is intended only to give more resolution for larger screens like a large tablet device. The non-hd was designed for your phone so go with that one.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

FishingJoe said:


> Does it leave a trail I can follow back to where I crossed a crack?


yes it has a track feature, I use it when trolling in the summer. Also use it hunting to track hit deer.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

FishingJoe said:


> Does it leave a trail I can follow back to where I crossed a crack?


Yes. You can leave "tracks". We've done that with driving in a vehicle on a big inland lake. 

If you're on really big water like Saginaw Bay, I would have myself a GPS unit to find that crack along with me also.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the changing phones and still have maps as im ready to do that in a few days. I love it and mostly use it on ice but last year I was on my cousins boat late at night and got turned around ( I was on the phone) and after going in circles and told may run out of gas (other captains #%$#) I turned on the maps and got bearings and headed in.


----------



## ima-icehole (Dec 28, 2010)

Works awesome and you can mark spots to get to easily.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

